# Unknown Tools



## Bigg081 (Apr 3, 2013)

My Father is sending me some Nooitgedagt lathe tools. He has had them sitting around for over 15 years and the are still in the packaging. I did a quick Google search and found that they are pretty respectable tools. Anyone have any experience with them? Particularly the ones a little older. Thanks

[attachment=22247][attachment=22246]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2013)

It depends on when they were made. *Here's a thread* about it on the aussie forum.


----------



## Tim Carter (Apr 4, 2013)

They're Dutch tools, made in Holland. They will be carbon steel so you'll need to be careful sharpening them on a grinder. If you "blue" the steel, you'll pull the temper out of them and they'll require sharpening more often. I use both carbon steel and HSS tools and don't notice a difference in the way they cut.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> It depends on when they were made. *Here's a thread* about it on the aussie forum.


Thanks Kevin. Lots of insight on the company history. Hoping mine are old enough to be from the quality times.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 5, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on when they were made. *Here's a thread* about it on the aussie forum.
> ...



Look for a manufacturer model number on the packaging, sometimes that can tell you the age. Also a UPC code may also be an indicator.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd say just sharpen and start using them. That will tell you more than anything.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 5, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'd say just sharpen and start using them. That will tell you more than anything.



That's what I'm talking about!!


----------

